
Russia Passes Bill Banning Proxies, Tor, and VPNs - temp
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/government/russia-passes-bill-banning-proxies-tor-and-vpns/
======
drspacemonkey
Ethics aside, how would this be implemented? The article says that ISPs have
to "implement blocks", but is it even possible to block VPNs and TOR with deep
packet inspection? Wouldn't that also hit a lot of false positives for SSL/TLS
sites? The article also doesn't mention if there are exceptions to be made for
corporate VPNs.

Which leads me to wonder if the next step might be to prohibit SSL/TLS for any
site that doesn't have a government-approved certificate. "To make enforcing
the VPN ban easier".

~~~
pavel_lishin
The idea is probably not to prevent proxies, Tor and VPNs, but rather to give
the government a tool with which to prosecute those parties it wants
prosecuted - which may very well include ISPs as well.

~~~
ThrustVectoring
This is, in fact, how corruption in Russia generally works. The laws as
written are onerous, and then the enforcement arm of the government sets up a
market in unofficial permission to flout those laws.

------
blasieur
What about using a VPN for the sake of data security or simply to access an
internal network, like for example a company that you work for? I have a VPN
and that's all I use it for, never for anything malicious or would be deemed
inappropriate. A sweeping ban seems unnecessary and a bit misguided.

~~~
herbst
Pretty sure they only ban public VPNs or am I wrong here?

------
Fej
Slightly misleading title. The bill has made it to Putin's desk but he has not
yet signed it into law.

He probably will, but hasn't yet.

Who knows? People don't like it when you make it _really_ hard to access porn.
Putin is popular and I doubt he wants to lose any of that popularity. Again,
though, who knows?

